# Top 12 SS Bikes of 2008 seen on MTBR?



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Let's assume we are making a theoretical 2009 calendar of the top 12 SS bikes from MTBR for 2008... post up what you think should be included!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Well I like this one but I may be a little biased... 

I'll take a look through the ss pics thread and post up a few more I like tomorrow... I'm partial to Jabbers and Singulars... oh and moots... mmmmmm pretty bikes. Not a big jones or mcclung fan though so my selections will probably be drowned out by jones lovers.


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

Mine should be in for sure.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I vote for that ti Desalvo 29er with all the red bits.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

williamf777 said:


> Mine should be in for sure.


That would be in a very different calender called "Filthy MTBR 2009"


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> I vote for that ti Desalvo 29er with all the red bits.


+1 for that one. That's a beautiful bike. Theres a red niner on here somewhere with a WB Rock Solid that's awesome too. And any of the singulars. Oh you know that spot that's got the custom paint should be in there too.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

*Cibi's Fuji*


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

chumbox said:


> That would be in a very different calender called "Filthy MTBR 2009"


Sorry you failed to mention the criteria in the original post. To me a TOP SS bike has to have "Style and Flavor" plus it needs to get ridden, not just look good and have a bunch of bling bling crap.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

MINE!

































Everyone Else's:


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Mine!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Please pick mine!!!! Pretty please!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

With out question; ptwoods McClung.

See example #1. The thread of the year:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453309

Example #2. The bike:









pt's is the yellow one, but the blue one is pretty damned cool too.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*No idea if these are 2008...*

but these are a couple of my favorites...


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

+1 for the Jabber, but, hands down, the singular, most gorgeous bike I've seen on this forum is this Eriksen titanium.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

+1 for the McClung!


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that Erickson is sweet....nice clean look. I also really like Baycat's blue bike although I have no idea what it is....

of course I'm biased towards the SOMA's and the Jabbers


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Williamf777-----SWEET RIDE!


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Any Misfit Dissent.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

nice rides, that custom wolfhound is pretty nice


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

One_Speed said:


> nice rides, that custom wolfhound is pretty nice


I've only ever seen 2 wolfhounds built. That frame is pure sex... any pics of it together?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

williamf777 said:


> Sorry you failed to mention the criteria in the original post. To me a TOP SS bike has to have "Style and Flavor" plus it needs to get ridden, not just look good and have a bunch of bling bling crap.


touche!


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

ok found it









Here is the build thread
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=321081&highlight=wolfhound


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

One_Speed said:


> ok found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to print this out and lock myself in my room for a few minutes...

This should DEFINITELY be in the top 12... wow... love those frames.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

If you like Jones.










Of if you like Phil Wood.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

I got a couple of entries.
Actually the Pugsley goes both ways.


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

rocktr01's optimus ti is beautiful.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*mine has been very good to me...*

Kona Kula 2-9
db


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*I wish this was around in 2007*


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I like mine. It now sports a Pugsley fork for optional fat front duty.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*You left one out*

Mine


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine may be worth a look.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

How about next time you can _only_ nominate _other_ people's bikes? That way we don't end up with another "post your SS" thread full of people who think their bike is better than everyone else's?

Anyway, I vote for this Wolfhound


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

my votes are the grey wolfhound and the rocktr01's optimus ti


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> my votes are the grey wolfhound and the rocktr01's optimus ti


I agree. Those two along with the custom painted spot and the desalvo with the red stuff. There are also a couple of niners stuck waaaaay back in the post your ss thread that I LOVE but I can't find pics right now.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

SSdaveo said:


>


+1 So clean. Love the color


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

boomn said:


> How about next time you can _only_ nominate _other_ people's bikes? That way we don't end up with another "post your SS" thread full of people who think their bike is better than everyone else's?
> 
> Anyway, I vote for this Wolfhound


Fine, be that way  Not sure who's this is but I likes it, I likes it a lot.

Oh yeah, the Wolfhound is pretty sweet too.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

I vote for the Seargant's Moots cuz its sweet.


----------



## docbraunson (Jun 28, 2008)

optimus Ti is tight! who makes that fork? thing is baller


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

docbraunson said:


> optimus Ti is tight! who makes that fork? thing is baller


Looks to be a Blacksheep Unicrown. Assuming it would be Ti as well.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

I like dlbennetts' pickup truck.


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

My vote goes for UNO SPEEDO's Jones-not for the bling factor, but for that bike looking like it needs to be ridden!


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

I am a sucker for panels so I like the orange/copper Wolfhound and have always thought the Singulars are just nice looking bikes

we always get lots of comments on Seans Ti Goat








Sinjins 29er








and Darrells as well









and while we are at, I dont see any dirty pics so here is mine from the local trail on Thursday


----------



## docbraunson (Jun 28, 2008)

*timbercomp?*

let me be clear, i am not hating, but what is up with those stock bashguards timbercomp? those bikes would look just that little bit nicer with a fresh bashring!!! do it!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

This one definitely deserves a spot.


Then the desalvo with red that's been mentioned a couple times.


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

That red and blue De Salvo is sweet except for the stupid tires and the 32x22 gear combo.

Williamf777 has a sick bike. Here it is actually getting used (in a race none the less).


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

docbraunson said:


> let me be clear, i am not hating, but what is up with those stock bashguards timbercomp? those bikes would look just that little bit nicer with a fresh bashring!!! do it!


no hating taken, especially since none of the cranks have a stock bashring on them. Maybe not the fanciest of bashrings but none are stock ones. What would you suggest?


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

boomn said:


> How about next time you can _only_ nominate _other_ people's bikes?


+1

i was just reading this thread and thinking how cheesy it was that 95% of the nominations were from the owner of the bike in question...


----------



## docbraunson (Jun 28, 2008)

*bash it*

sorry to engage you in a conversation about the one component that does the least on the bike. I guess i am just a style nazi and deserve to be riding a vintage FUJI fixie. but since we are talking about it... the one on the ti bike, i have also. it came with my FireX SS crank and i took it off immediately. my other bike is set up for 1-9 so i needed one to replace the big ring. I picked up this MRP ring. thought it was the nicest. the one on the SS tomac i saw on ebay and went to the guys canadian website. they are thin crossdrilled, anodized any color, and only like 10-15 bucks. I like both a lot! I was looking at the E13 polycarbonate rings (cool colors, clear, beefy, expensive) but i didn't want to look like a Trials guy.

hell yeah


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not a fan of bashrings here, and funny how everyones bashrings doesn't even have a single ding on it. as for top 12, i vote cibi's 2 bikes, the rockhopper and fuji. and of course, justin fox's hardrock.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> not a fan of bashrings here, and funny how everyones bashrings doesn't even have a single ding on it. as for top 12, i vote cibi's 2 bikes, the fuji and the rockhopper.


Totally agree on the bashring issue. Bashrings on singlespeeds are over-rated.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

HOG farmer said:


> Totally agree on the bashring issue. Bashrings on singlespeeds are over-rated.


I'll have to take some pics of my bashring. I try not to use it whenever I can help it but on the occasions where I miscalculate a log or get a little too brave, I'm glad it's there. Definitely has dents and dings, maybe these guys are just so good they never use it.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I like all the singlespeeds shown except that McClung. Sorry, but that 1903 look does nothing for me. I bet it rides great.


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

WTB-rider said:


> I like mine. It now sports a Pugsley fork for optional fat front duty.


i will, once again, say that this bike is the ugliest bike on mtbr.


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

what about the Amaro Lollobrigida?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

messofzero said:


> i will, once again, say that this bike is the ugliest bike on mtbr.


Jealous


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I finished building this one 01/10/08, and have been riding it (hard) ever since...




























I have more modern bikes, and a nice steel s/s hardtail, but none of them "connect" me to the trail like this old Klein.

Steve

.


----------



## docbraunson (Jun 28, 2008)

*eastcoast steve*

what did that Klein attitude set you back? someone is selling one here in seattle and wants two grand for it! cool as **** though.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Anything bringing fluro back is flippin awesome! Nice Klein!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This this is teh hawtness. Just love it, and I'm not that big a fixie freak.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

says the guy who rides a 69er.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The Klein hurts my eyes and makes me want sherbet.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, and +1 for the three bikes posted by fishcreek. I think they embody the clean an simple of SS.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

HOG farmer said:


> Bashrings on singlespeeds are over-rated.


Mine do have some scratches. Also, judging by some posts, it might not be a bad idea to reinforce the spider on 4 bolt cranks with something: a bashring should do that quite nicely.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

raposu said:


> what about the Amaro Lollobrigida?


I like that one: it has a character all its own.

what is it.... maybe a track bike / mountain bike hybrid? I'll just call it a bike


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Man that is one hot rockhopper!!! Same as my 1st SS. 









Amazing how that bike can look better than so many of the high end ones.

Now, lets see more hot bikes!!


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

raposu said:


> what about the Amaro Lollobrigida?


Err no, Didnt you see this is a mountain bike forum :madman:


----------



## Zacharoo (Dec 20, 2006)

*I vote mine in.....*

sweeeeet


----------



## Badmamajama (Mar 28, 2008)

I vote for the Bacon-Wrapped/fried Twinkies.


Actually the best looking SS is the Orange Wolfhound... That gets my vote!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Didn't you follow the link. Dude rides that bike _EVERYWHERE_. Makes it a mountain bike in my eyes.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> Didn't you follow the link. Dude rides that bike _EVERYWHERE_. Makes it a mountain bike in my eyes.


Yes I did and have before.

Don't get me wrong that is an awesome bike. I love it, I just think of a SS MTB differently. I could ride any bike offroad, but it isnt deigned as a mtb.

Maybe If this was the top 10 SS CX or fixie bikes thread I would then cast my vote for it.


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

Zacharoo said:


> sweeeeet


Dude that bike is so generic. Plain Marta but no SL? Nice take off pedals. Did the take off saddle come with those pedals? Tighten your chain, that is why you paid for the sliding dropouts.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone is not feeling the Christmas spirit...



magnetosphere said:


> Dude that bike is so generic. Plain Marta but no SL? Nice take off pedals. Did the take off saddle come with those pedals? Tighten your chain, that is why you paid for the sliding dropouts.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

RSW42 said:


>


And the main reason why bikes with these sliding dropouts should not be admitted to any "most beautiful" bike competition.. It looks like some sort of bolted on cargo hatch or a filler for a 150MM frame. My god FUGLY!

The only SDO's wich are "acceptable" in my opinion are those from blackcat cycles.

Above is all IMHO of course and owners should not feel personally attacked from my aesthetic judgement.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll trow in something "different" too...










In more recent pics it was painted green. It was for sale too but I do not have all that much loose money right now.


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

perttime said:


> I'll trow in something "different" too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder you like the supermotard concept perrtime.  Your bike is a really nice experiment.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

CB2 said:


>


Charlie - I rode one at Dirt Demo East - nice bike, but it ain't all that. You are doing mighty fine with your two 29ers in your fleet. Trust me.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

raposu said:


> no wonder you like the supermotard concept perrtime.  Your bike is a really nice experiment.


It is not mine. When I heard it is for sale I asked about the price but it was a bit more than I could make.

more pics an the artist's website: http://www.ollierkkila.com/Site/?page_id=4&album=3&gallery=89


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

1990 Merlin- she's a looker and fun to ride.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

boomn said:


> How about next time you can _only_ nominate _other_ people's bikes? That way we don't end up with another "post your SS" thread full of people who think their bike is better than everyone else's?
> 
> Anyway, I vote for this Wolfhound


SO SEXY


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

These all caught my eye on the 29er show us your rigid thread. I think the Black Sheep with purple ano takes the cake!

















































Well hell, I can't figure out how to remove those geared pic attachments.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

the thread calls for SS bikes.


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry. I've been trying to edit those two attachments out. finally figured it out.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice bikes btw. i like the third ti.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Nice to see some European builds in here.

My vote:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Ever since I saw this picture of the Inglis Retrotec I've been trying to work out which organ(s) I can live without in order to afford one.....drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Wampuscat (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Can I get in the running with this?*


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

jh4rt said:


>


yes you can because I LOVE THAT BIKE


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

HOG farmer said:


> Totally agree on the bashring issue. Bashrings on singlespeeds are over-rated.


Plus, aren't bashrings suppose to protect the big ring on a geared bike? If the chain is on the ring, it won't need to be protected right? It takes me awhile sometimes to figure things out. So really, you don't need a bashring on a SS.


----------



## Wampuscat (Jul 22, 2004)

*Jabber*

O K the Villan is not an 08 but this is my other SS and it is


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

HOG farmer said:


> Plus, aren't bashrings suppose to protect the big ring on a geared bike? If the chain is on the ring, it won't need to be protected right? It takes me awhile sometimes to figure things out. So really, you don't need a bashring on a SS.


Frank, I use bash guards to protect the chain due to rocks and logs, yes I have broken chains on rock crossings.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

timbercomp said:


> Frank, I use bash guards to protect the chain due to rocks and logs, yes I have broken chains on rock crossings.


I hear ya Wes. I was really scratchin my head about the guy "not hatin" on your bash guards.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

timbercomp said:


> yes you can because I LOVE THAT BIKE


Thanks Wes!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> Thanks Wes!


Paparazzi hound...nice bike tho.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The orange vassago, minus the fork crown, looks like my girlfriends 15" Monocog 29er. Complete with that box where the top tube meets the headtube, and the dreaded sloping top tube. Eek!


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

I vote for anything that doesn't have a Brooks saddle or colored spokes. ****in rainbow brite ********


----------



## raynman (Dec 5, 2006)

New to the SS, 29er world. Was looking for low cost of entry. Spent well under a grand for this little diddy. 

Continue to surprise myself with the stuff that I am getting up and over on this thing. What a blast!!

Best part, is going back to the FS bike and surprising your buddies with sudden and vastly improved technique/conditioning.


----------



## going29AZ (May 7, 2008)

*I nominate....*

Enel's Milk Money. A FS SS are you kidding me??? That is one sweet a#s looking bike:thumbsup:

Heres the linky:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=475821&highlight=milk+money


----------



## RC51_Texas (Jan 13, 2007)

driver bob said:


> Ever since I saw this picture of the Inglis Retrotec I've been trying to work out which organ(s) I can live without in order to afford one.....drop dead gorgeous.


+1 on this one for sure!!

I "almost" pulled the trigger with Curt on this same frameset, colors and everything ...


----------



## WBMB (Nov 7, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I finished building this one 01/10/08, and have been riding it (hard) ever since...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just might be one of the top three best looking Kleins I've EVER seen...I've been a Klein guy since 1991...Sweet bike Steve........CF....


----------



## raynman (Dec 5, 2006)

Without questions. +1.



Pooh Bear said:


> Nice to see some European builds in here.
> 
> My vote:


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know when it was originally built, but it's still one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

dashSC said:


> I don't know when it was originally built, but it's still one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


I agree that is a beautiful bike... I'm just not sure what I think about those spokes... and the saddle is boring for a bike like that... however, in motion with a rider you probably wouldn't notice either... so nvm.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

^^ Nice bike but that huge bashguard + crankset really kills it for me. The Jeff Jones xtr mod would really finish that off nicely.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

I liked this one better when, after a quick glance, I thought that it had weird hippy ninja stars attached to the stem and fork


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

I felt bad for the sad dog at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

headhunter said:


> I felt bad for the sad dog at the bottom of the picture.


Me too! There's a fence between him and the bike he is longing to ride


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

At least one of the top twelve has to NOT be Ti w/ matching hubs/headsets/seat collar/brakes/I9s etc. 
If you make a calendar, please make a few of them original bikes and not the usual carbon copies. 
I see these astounding, light SSs and they all look alike. Hell, I have one! Moots w/ all the usual ano accents. The Klein listed on pg 3 is astoundingly original next the rest.
Throw on the usual suspects but the best of each-
-Superfly
-A handful of small frame builders, BlackSheep and a Jones Spiceframe or two w/ requisite jungle gym fork.
-Add one retro version. Not a blinged out double top tube retro wannabee- I mean one of those bikes that just never dies and it's rider just keep taking it out day after day. Brakes shouldn't be the same manufacturer. 
-OK, the retro double top tube McClung or whatever- they are beautiful so a perfect version of that.
-Perhaps the occasional road version? Hipster Fixie DuJours version of simplicity taken too far. 
-Full suspension SS?
-All mountian, large travel SS
-What about one of those Pugsleys that was set up for that bizarre Alaska trek? One brake and a raft attached.
-A childs kick bike to show all of us that a SS can be made even simpler.
-And last and perhaps least- that astounding crap wagon that we all click on- the one w/ the post title- "Look at what I just built!". It's usually some old hammered sh!t barge that the owner trashed for years w/ gears and just yanked the mechs off. Now, that rider has found the religon of SS and we should all be envious since we'll never be able to feel that astounding grace that fully again.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not really down with anodized parts. I prefer rigid and am torn between disc or rim brakes. I think what should happen is a poll should be taken on what people like and choose the top twelve based off percentages.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

*Look at what I Just Built !*



Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> -And last and perhaps least- that astounding crap wagon that we all click on- the one w/ the post title- "Look at what I just built!". It's usually some old hammered sh!t barge that the owner trashed for years w/ gears and just yanked the mechs off. Now, that rider has found the religon of SS and we should all be envious since we'll never be able to feel that astounding grace that fully again.


Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

The matching red wagon in the background makes this art.



icecreamjay said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

The Steelman and that Retrotec are my top two evar.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself


you beat me to it...

here's one that i built for a christmas gift... i think this captures the essence of singlespeeding...


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, singlespeed bikes, why must you look so good?


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

DiDaDunlop said:


> Above is all IMHO of course and owners should not feel personally attacked from my aesthetic judgement.


Not at all...I didn't build the bike for you...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Crazy Fred and JohnnyCB,

Thanks for the :thumbsup: on my Klein. Out of all the bikes stacked and hanging in the garage, it's the one that grabs me by the short hairs.

I get it dirty every chance I can:










But I usually wash it off when I'm done riding....










Steve

.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it is funny that this thread quickly devolved to a "hey, look at my bike" thread.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

grundy said:


> I think it is funny that this thread quickly devolved to a "hey, look at my bike" thread.


isn't that what happens with every thread? either show and tell or a flame fest.


----------



## Mannz (Apr 7, 2005)

*Pereira Roaring 29 er anyone?*

I'm surprised this one hasn't showed up. I like all of the tech style builds with matching colors, but the ones that blend old school charm with modern technology, beautiful brazing and paint really does it for me.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5202324&highlight=pereira


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

This bike deserves to be at or near the top of the list IMHO. :thumbsup:



Mannz said:


> I'm surprised this one hasn't showed up. I like all of the tech style builds with matching colors, but the ones that blend old school charm with modern technology, beautiful brazing and paint really does it for me.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5202324&highlight=pereira


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow! Thanks to you both!

Tim


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

dashSC said:


> I don't know when it was originally built, but it's still one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


Nice 1:1 gear ratio. Is that some sort of trials bike. What's up with the saddle angle? :madman:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)




----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Since It Seems OK...*

to vote for your own bikes...


----------



## waterfield (Feb 25, 2007)

continue to vote our own bikes.....


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

waterfield said:


> continue to vote our own bikes.....


What the heck, I'll vote for yours . . . it looks like mine.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

How much travel?


----------



## RC51_Texas (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Nater said:


> but these are a couple of my favorites...


Cool - that white Desalvo fixie was one of my favorites. When Kam sold the fork - I bought it so it's on my SS Karate Monkey.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

Just converted to a 69er

















So I guess this falls into the best of 09'


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Mannz said:


> I'm surprised this one hasn't showed up. I like all of the tech style builds with matching colors, but the ones that blend old school charm with modern technology, beautiful brazing and paint really does it for me.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5202324&highlight=pereira


Agreed. That bike is a freakin' work of art. Yes, ART. I said it, let the storm begin.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

waterfield said:


> continue to vote our own bikes.....


That ventana is pretty sick, I would say def in the top 12 I've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm pretty proud of my bike, so I'll throw it into the mix


----------



## RC51_Texas (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet!!! I like it! Love those Kenda Small Block 8's as well!!


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

*My vote*

What's with all the glamor shots. I thought bikes were meant to be ridden.

Jones









Too bad they reproduce like rabbits


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

Allroy said:


> What's with all the glamor shots. I thought bikes were meant to be ridden.
> 
> Jones
> 
> ...


Why are you running those snow tires in the summer?


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

*More Fun*



yater said:


> Why are you running those snow tires in the summer?


Fun for playing in the rocks.


----------



## Steelman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*I like this one!*

Not a very good picture however. Hope you find it worthy to be in the bunch.


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

Better pictures comming soon.


----------



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

This one...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fish loves it. :thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

That is pure class. Nice build.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Steelman1 said:


> Not a very good picture however. Hope you find it worthy to be in the bunch.


Saweet ass Root Beer Shinyness, Batman !!!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Allroy said:


> What's with all the glamor shots. I thought bikes were meant to be ridden.


I usually ride alone... so no trail shots for me. But don't worry. Mine gets ridden.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Gay Face*

Allroy: Between the gay face, the pink cables and the pricey frame, and the narcissist staging of the photographer on a bike ride, the irony of it all is your defining of glamor. At least the staged bike photos aren't frontin' 



Allroy said:


> What's with all the glamor shots. I thought bikes were meant to be ridden.
> 
> Jones
> 
> ...


----------



## jajafofo (Jan 21, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> not a fan of bashrings here, and funny how everyones bashrings doesn't even have a single ding on it. as for top 12, i vote cibi's 2 bikes, the rockhopper and fuji. and of course, justin fox's hardrock.


What gear ratio is that rockhopper?? Is that a 42 or 44 in front?


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*this has to get on the list*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=489713


----------



## parkgesicht (Oct 30, 2008)

It doesn't qualify (its a 2009)


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

oh your right.


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

I know it's a kids bike  , but this really floats my boat


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

nkrax said:


> This one...


Nice.........VERY nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

It's sexy to me at least! If i were gay, this PUSS would still give me wood.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

dammit, double post. 

anyways, there are some dead sexy bikes in this thread.


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ohh, pick me, pick me.*

Not a bling-machine...but so dang fun.

To be fair, it's a 2008 frame and fork, but was completed June 2009.


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*My real vote.*

I'm partial to JabberWockys, but this one is spectacular. Here's my vote.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Hopefully all three of mine make the theoretical 2009 calender.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Before anyone starts............*

The Ti SS gets the crap beat out of it weekly and a friend of mine switched to his pedals and did a 10 mile lap on it, he weighs 315lbs. I've started compiling parts to get it below 14lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

+1 on that amazing aqua rockhopper.
and a vote for any singular- one of the hottest frames IMO


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I finished building this one 01/10/08, and have been riding it (hard) ever since...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saweeeet! I used to sell a ton of those. Still have headset bearings and the press if you're even in a bind (har har).

Enjoy it!
~Brent


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Jon Edwards said:


> I know it's a kids bike  , but this really floats my boat


Hey, that's no kids bike! I won the California state championship last year on that bike in the 36-40 cruiser class! Oh wait...I'm just an older kid.


----------



## jusflo (Nov 3, 2008)

Since i'm not supposed to vote for mine. Saw this one on the Santa Cruz forum.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

raposu said:


> what about the Amaro Lollobrigida?


Radical bike! Hookworms on a fixed gear? Awesome. Anyone able to tell me the make and model of the saddle on this ride?


----------



## xjohnnyx (Mar 19, 2004)

*Not 1 Titus Exo???*

I need to represent!


----------

